# BBC Top Gear Build an EV



## Vitkur (Oct 10, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00p1ny1/Top_Gear_Series_14_Episode_2/


"Currently BBC iPlayer TV programmes are available to play in the UK only, but all BBC iPlayer Radio programmes are available to you."


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

hi mate, 

that means that the bbc iplayer video is only available to uk residents. But i have chaged the links so give that a try


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

It was an abomination. What I found most disturbing is that they subtly perpetuated the 3 most common ev myths.
Looks crap, too slow , hours to charge. I actually spoke to someone this morning who had seen the program and said to me "why are you bothering to build an ev they only go 10mph". If its on tv it has to be true. I gave up watching top gear about 10 yeas ago when it stopped being about cars and all about the presenters.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

Not only did they build an EV that isn't comfortable, practical, quick, or have a decent range(you could tell they were playing it off with the dim headlights bit). ...they went and destroyed the image of the Volt and rail transportation by throwing an unsuitably heavy, large, and loud diesel generator in the back inside the cab.

I wouldn't mind a series hybrid like the Chevy Volt but I don't need that big of a car and could use a diesel for even more fuel efficiency. ...diesels like to be loaded and at lower revs under load too, right? It seems ideal to me. In fact if they could sell me a Chevy Volt for $30,000 with the same 10yr/150k mile warranty on the battery that GM is shooting for(and that I think California requires), I would have one in my driveway in no time. $40,000 and I'll build myself an EV. ...I'd take a used one when they get to $20,000 maybe and snag a used one that has some warranty left at $10,000 in a heartbeat.

I wonder how the resale would hold up once these are out of warranty, they will have either more than 10 years or more than 150,000 miles and there might be heavy doubt over the battery span beyond that. I suppose time will tell. ...of course it all depends if the DIY community ends up trying to fit their own cells in as replacements too.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The thing with Top Gear is that the combined IQ of the presenters and audience is in single figures.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Got it in one. As far as i know its not the first time they have tried to "shoot down" evs. The problem is really that few people question tv anymore. I would guess quite a lot of people took they crap they spewed as fact.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought they were very funny. So they made fun of EVs. People that take a show like that as truth do not want to know anything and no mater how hard you try they will not let themselves learn. Its as if they go out of their way to be dumb. I will say I am ready to sellout on the electric cars if someone gave me that 500hp ten cylinder Audi . I can see myself now setting in that baby heading into town during tourist season and getting behind some lost touron that is creeping along at less than 5mph pointing at all the old buildings and other attractions I've seen a million times pointed out by other lost tourons I have had the privilege to be stuck behind oblivious to the fact that there is a $150,000 car behind them and it is loading up fouling the plugs the valves are building up carbon its over heating Oh never mind.................


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

After watching the episode where Clarkson trashed the Tesla and James May sang the praises of hydrogen fuel cells this one comes as no surprise. It's easy money, but I think even their regular fans must be getting bored with the show now, it's become so formulaic.

They do play on general perceptions of EVs though, so personally it just makes me more determined to make a good job of my own conversion.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Granted it was funny as in it could have been in a comedy sketch show but I know that there will be some more stupid questions and comments from the guys at work about my conversion.

It is bad enough that they think I will have to get up at 3am to give myself enough time to drive at fork lift speeds 35 miles to work for 9am and that the MR2 will weigh 3 tons with all the lead acid batteries.

It does make me want to burn rubber in the college carpark one day though!

The MR2OC though I was not enough of a petrol head as I said I didn't watch Top Gear. I think some of the members have Dad's younger then me and if anything I am a diesel head more then a petrol head.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Hillarious  Top gear is great, love it, even this one. That body work on the car is classic Top gear diy.

Do electric cars really have plastic garden seats? must be for electrical insulation, back to the drawing board for me i suppose...


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

I actually think they are pretty funny. All the information is obviously over done and flawed. It's just to be entertaining.

Since I wasn't in the UK had to use the youtube links. The ones at the first post seemed to be missing parts. Found these that seemed pretty good.

The best quote I though was "a Hybrid is a normal car for fools"

Edit: links below were pulled try this one
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Top-Gear-Season-14-2-Full_721679.htm



See if the links work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MlVRFH-iys&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNhtYt15rKA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLpt5_4Z46k&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eqRc-NLKUU&feature=channel


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

I saw the episode ... it was really funny to see them try to do up an EV, but I know they are more entertainment than real reviews these days. I do cringe at the fact people now think EVs are slow, ugly and impractical ... I mean, who the hell uses 24v of batteries!

it was like on the Tesla episode when Clarkson said it would take 45 hours to charge the tesla with this little pathetic wind turbine "if you wanted to be green". If they were going for full-Top gear mode and enthusuasium, they would have shown a real 100 meter turbine and said some rediculos claim like "Green charging in only 3 minutes with this big boy!" then cut to a shot of the biggest hydro dam in Britian "... of for an even faster green charge of 3 seconds, you can use this" ... and in typical top gear fashsion, the statements would be vaigly true, but highly impractical.

In the end, the spin the show gives toward electric cars isn't good for their image.

Then again, i also don't like the g-whiz ...


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Yea i thought that it was very funny. but typical top gear very over dramatic and obviously a total piss take. They did the same with the "convertable" Espace and the ampibious cars.

But people are right, Top Gear has started to go down hill.

If they think that evs are ugly and slow, just wait until i have my ev finished. . cant wait.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey 280 you should get on as a writer for TG. That was good.


----------



## yammel (Nov 4, 2009)

That was the funniest show I have ever seen. I didn't see the last part because it was not there, But I did not stop laughing for a half an hour through the first 3 parts. I have never seen that show because I don't get the BBC channel on the East coast of America but can someone tell me if it is always that funny. I almost died watching the smoke fill up the car and the quietest 1/4 mile race in history.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

yammel said:


> That was the funniest show I have ever seen. I didn't see the last part because it was not there, But I did not stop laughing for a half an hour through the first 3 parts. I have never seen that show because I don't get the BBC channel on the East coast of America but can someone tell me if it is always that funny. I almost died watching the smoke fill up the car and the quietest 1/4 mile race in history.


its always like that, but normally its a slight bit more serious, ie more cars, i hated this one tbh though made me angry. lol


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

yammel said:


> That was the funniest show I have ever seen. I didn't see the last part because it was not there, But I did not stop laughing for a half an hour through the first 3 parts. I have never seen that show because I don't get the BBC channel on the East coast of America but can someone tell me if it is always that funny. I almost died watching the smoke fill up the car and the quietest 1/4 mile race in history.


Not always. usualy it's just a show with some super cars, interviews and some fixed elements like the celebrity racing in a reasonable priced car, and a race between a nice car and something completely different.

But now and than they broadcast a special editions called -strangly- A Special. They are almost always hilarious. My favourite is the home made space shuttle. And for personal reasons across the spline of africa with no 4x4. 

But this one is funny to.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought everyone would like to gaze at the wonder..


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Seems Youtube pulled off the video. Found the Entire episode here
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Top-Gear-Season-14-2-Full_721679.htm


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Thaniel said:


> Seems Youtube pulled off the video. Found the Entire episode here
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Top-Gear-Season-14-2-Full_721679.htm


Its still on BBC iplayer.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> Its still on BBC iplayer.


Well that works for those of you on that side of the pond but apparently there must be some secret stuff in there they don't want us to see


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like to think that being able to laugh at oneself is a sign of maturity.

Looks like our little group here is growing up!

Keith


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

kek_63 said:


> I like to think that being able to laugh at oneself is a sign of maturity.
> 
> Looks like our little group here is growing up!
> 
> Keith


yeppp, ev - a lot of fun and lough : )))))))))))

wonder, how they made trick wit the table (impact) - what, they just nailed some solid pipe to asphalt behind it? : )))))


----------



## DC Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

kek_63 said:


> I like to think that being able to laugh at oneself is a sign of maturity.
> 
> Looks like our little group here is growing up!
> 
> Keith


One other thing to note ... I had a friend at work send me the link 'cos he knew what I was doing and though I might be interested ... shows people are actually taking notice.


----------

